

Amazon Has a Ton of White Label Products and Is Hiding Them - aresant
http://www.launch.is/blog/amazon-has-a-ton-of-white-label-products-and-is-hiding-them.html

======
v21
Why on earth would they show them off? All they'll do is scare competitors -
the people who'd buy white label Amazon stuff will find it when they search
for "HDMI cable" and click on the cheapest option. I mean, it's clearly
inevitable (I'm sure serious competitors in the spaces they're entering with
their white label products are aware of them), but why hasten that day?

